# I never would have imagined



## Wildfire (Sep 29, 2016)

*Like it says , " I never would have imagined " .. my life would take such a drastic turn , I'll be turning 60 in December and due to a house fire last month everything is gone , it happened so quickly , I really didn't even realize the magnitude of what was happening as I sat across the street with all the neighborhood watching my house burn until the Red Cross showed up , I think it finally sunk in as they were handing me motel vouchers for 3 nights ... now I'm sitting here in what I am living in right now , a broken down 1985 rv  writing in this fourm that I stumbled onto today , I'm glad to have found this fourm if it's just to put into words what I'm having a hard time understanding , hopefully it will help me to ... *


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 29, 2016)

can't imagine what you are going through, take care, I know its easy to say, but take care. join in and read or just watch.  give it time and things will look better and you can get a grasp on what is happening. be thankful no one was hurt, things can be replaced. take care


----------



## Wildfire (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you and that's right things can be replaced


----------



## Gemma (Sep 29, 2016)

I can only imagine how devastated you must have felt watching your home and all your belongings being lost to that fire.  Glad you are safe.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Wildfire (Sep 29, 2016)

Funny thing about it ... a lot of what was lost ..was stolen ...  that's OK though , apparently they needed those things worse than I did


----------



## Carla (Sep 29, 2016)

Can't imagine going through all that, it had to be a terrible shock for you. I really hope things turn around and are settled up quickly so you can continue on with your life. Glad you found the forum Wildfire, join in whenever you can.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome Wildfire.  I'm so sorry to hear about your house, thank goodness you came out of it okay.  Were you living alone when the fire happened, any family or friends nearby to help you get through all this?  Hope so.


----------



## Wildfire (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you Carla ... it's something I could have gone the rest of my life without and not missed it that's a fact


----------



## Wildfire (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you Sea breeze .. actually yes ... my husband , myself , our son , his wife & little girl lived in the home , we're pretty much helping each other through it , matter of fact our son just left where we are at , he's a mechanic and just about 15 minutes ago he got our rv up and running


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry that you had to go through that. Letting go of the material past? Always in our head and that is okay.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 30, 2016)

Welcome Wildifire.  So sorry you are going through such a horrid experience.  Hope you find some comfort.  Hugs.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2016)

You have my heartfelt sympathy for your plight, Wildfire.
I hope that when the shock wears off you will be able to see a way forward for yourself and your family.
I have no other words because although bush fires are not uncommon where I live, I have never felt what it is like to lose everything.

Please share your story with us so that we might journey with you and hopefully help you over the worst bits. :heart:


----------



## Wildfire (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you for your kind words I will keep ya'll up to date as things happen...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2016)

Has your insurance company given you any indication of when your claim will be settled? There is usually Alternate Living Expense coverage included in a basic policy. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Radish Rose.. we were renting the home we had no renters insurance which I know we should of had it but that wasn't really something we could afford due to my husband being sick , he was diagnosed with cancer several months Pryor to this happening , he's got multiple myeloma


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 15, 2016)

Well we finally found a spot to park our rv , so no more overnight parking in store parking lots , etc ...  it's an older rv so it wasn't easy finding a spot , it isn't in the greatest part of the city but the park it's self is nice , this is a good thing &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 15, 2016)

Glad you found a place for your rv, Wildfire.  Maybe your luck will change now.  Take care. :rose:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2016)

Good that you found a park Wildfire, I can't imagine getting any rest in store parking lots.  Hope things get better and better for you.


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 16, 2016)

We shall see  thank you


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes getting rest wasn't easy fresno can be a pretty rough place especially when your on the streets so to speak ..  thank you


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you Wildfire for sharing your experiences. It serves to make me thankful and appreciative for my own house and generally good health.  I wish you Aloha.


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you so much Hoot N Annie  .... life has a way of humbling a person


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 17, 2016)

Welcome to our community, Wildfire, and I'm sorry to hear of this tragedy.


----------



## Redd (Oct 17, 2016)

Wildfire, it is said that every dark cloud has a silver lining. May your silver lining happen soon. The best of good luck hopefully will now happen for you.


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you bluebreezes


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you Redd , You've got to take the bad to get the good right


----------

